# Murray Darling Outside Enclosure



## hunterschamps (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Im wondering if anyone has their murray darling carpets in an outside enclosure? I live in Mildura vic, so it gets pretty warm here 40+ degrees in summer.. Carpet pythons are native to the area.

My question is, who is in a similar climate and has done this for their murray darlings?

What materials did you construct this from?

Would a bird aviary be suitable? (Providing the shade is sufficient as I know how hot tin gets)

What substrates/materials branches and/or hides do you have inside?


Or am I just better off leaving my 2 pythons in their inside enclosures? I myself would rather have them outside, as It gives them a larger area and a more natural environment.


Cheers in advance. Paul.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 6, 2014)

not murrays, but I an aviary (split into 3 sections) for snake playtime. Their indoor cages are still their main homes, but on nice days those that are most active when i check on them in the mornings get a day of fun in the sun, on really hot days i bring them all in when it gets over 30C
on mild nights the albinos get their chance to be outside. 
1 diamond lives out there from october to april (except hot days) her boy will join her once breeding season is well and truely over.

Mine are bird aviaries, mostly mesh, i took the roof sections off cos the plants wouldnt grow without sun.

half is lawn, the other half pebbles, branches are screwed together as climbing equipment, each section had a bottlebrush tree, some native grasses/ferns etc. herb pots and pipes for hiding.


----------



## ozziepythons (Oct 6, 2014)

I also live in an area native to MDs and looking at building or renovating an outdoor enclosure suitable for them for the rest of spring/summer. Any outdoor carpet python enclosures/aviary pics etc with a description would be ace. 
Nothing beats sunlight and fresh air during the warmer months for carpets.


----------



## hunterschamps (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the input Chris,

I'd love to give mine a bit more of a natural environment without baking them in our hot summers! Something that they can live in all year around. Tree's are probably going to be my best friend im thinking.


----------



## sacred_DUC (Oct 7, 2014)

no reason why you can't house them outside, if your in the natural area. build the cage to get "x" amount sunshine have a sunken hide box so can go undeground to sit out hottest part of day.

people in Melb houseing diamonds outside and inside with no heating outside uv globe and they thrive


----------



## hunterschamps (Oct 10, 2014)

Great, thanks sacred. Every suggestion is helpful. I like the sunken box idea! Be easy enough to knock up a door to restrict access from it too, and shift female into an interior tank for breeding ect..


----------



## mattG (Oct 10, 2014)

I've kept a pr of MDs outside for the last few years, I'm in south east Qld though.. 
We don't get the below 0 temps or the 40 + days so they're pretty safe all year round here, 
They're in an aviary about 1.8 x 1.8 which is in a fairly shady spot but they can bask throughout most of the day if they choose. 
They appear healthier to me since moving outdoors, natural sun and lots of exercise I guess & they've bred the last 2 years, I'll probably try a few other species outdoors in the future.. The placement of the aviary is the most important thing I think & at least a few different hide options..


----------

